

Ask HN: My niece wants to learn about "computing". Where do I start? - qzxt

Hey all,<p>My niece asked if I could teach her about computing. She's about 8, but she's vehemently opposed to so-called "fluffy stuff" - her words. I was thinking I'd just bust out the Wizard book and work on it with her and her brother, but perhaps it may be too abstract?<p>She seems more interested in thinking about computing than programming games, etc; so any recommendations on where to start?
======
artax77
take her to the bookstore and show her books on various topics, find out what
she's interested in particular, then take it from there. i wouldn't avoid
showing her any book or resource. if she gets it great, if not no harm done.

